# ford 1900 hydraulic problem



## Gregory50 (Apr 28, 2018)

While running my bush hog the lift on my front loader and bush hog became very slow and jerky on my ford 1900 2wd. I replaced the transmission oil with 134 and cleaned the screen but now the lifts do not work at all. Any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gregory, welcome to the tractor forum,

Was the suction screen (#15 on attached diagram) extremely dirty? 

Your pump may have lost prime while you were cleaning the screen and changing oil. To check this, loosen the high pressure connection (bolt #22 on diagram) on the pump so there is no restriction to flow. Put a clean bucket beneath connection to catch fluid. Crank the engine with the kill rod out till the pump produces fluid with no air......you do not want the engine to start, or you will make a mess. Once the pump is producing fluid with no air, button it back up and check results. 

Your pump may have developed an internal leakage problem. There is an internal reseal kit (#31 on diagram) for the pump. See your local NH dealer, or call Messicks.


----------

